# Advice and or opinion on obedience training



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

I met with an obedience trainer a few weeks ago to discuss training options for Aviannah (she will be 5 months old later this month and she has learned/learning sit, stay, lay, shake and heel so far just at home with us). The trainer told me I could do private or group lessons but group is sometimes a better option for better social skills. We had a vet appointment the following week and the vet told me she felt group might be a bad idea for us since Avi is small and could be easily hurt if a larger dog got excited and away from its owner. So with that said I would appreciate any advice and or opinions so I can make a semi-educated decision on what would be best for us. I would appreciate any :smhelp: I can get!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I can see both sides. Group would help socialize her, but if larger dogs are present she could be harmed by him. My friend took her dog to Petsmart and was jumped by a bigger dog. Luckily no harm came of this. It would depend on the trainer and her qualifications. Also I would worry about dog flu right now depending on where you live.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I've only had training with Lacie and she did so much better with private than in a group. One because she was the tiniest dog in the group lesson and I was so nervous about the other dogs jumping on her and two...she focused much better when alone vs. than in a group. For socializing, I ended up bringing her to puppy play groups with dogs her size.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

sherry said:


> I can see both sides. Group would help socialize her, but if larger dogs are present she could be harmed by him. My friend took her dog to Petsmart and was jumped by a bigger dog. Luckily no harm came of this. It would depend on the trainer and her qualifications. Also I would worry about dog flu right now depending on where you live.



Sherry I completely forgot about that flu, I am in Kansas and I am not sure if any cases have been confirmed here. Probably not worth that risk on top of possible injury. I have been trying to socialize her with my friends pups that are small. Not having the best of luck yet though , she loves all of them but they seem annoyed by her playful little self. They have all been a bit older pups except one that was one. I will keep taking her and trying! She is exposed daily (Mon.-Fri.) to new people and steals their hearts easily so far.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

maddysmom said:


> I've only had training with Lacie and she did so much better with private than in a group. One because she was the tiniest dog in the group lesson and I was so nervous about the other dogs jumping on her and two...she focused much better when alone vs. than in a group. For socializing, I ended up bringing her to puppy play groups with dogs her size.



Joanne I think I would be nervous too. I work hard to find balance for her. It bothers me just leaving her home in the safety of her playpen. But since I do not want her to get bad separation anxiety I make sure I leave her a couple times a week even if only for a short while. I also leave her sometimes with family outside of my home so she learns to feel safe in other places. Not sure if that is right or wrong but it felt right. I have so much to learn still. I need to see if maybe I could find or even start a puppy play group for the small size pups.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Aviannah's Mom said:


> Joanne I think I would be nervous too. I work hard to find balance for her. It bothers me just leaving her home in the safety of her playpen. But since I do not want her to get bad separation anxiety I make sure I leave her a couple times a week even if only for a short while. I also leave her sometimes with family outside of my home so she learns to feel safe in other places. Not sure if that is right or wrong but it felt right. I have so much to learn still. I need to see if maybe I could find or even start a puppy play group for the small size pups.


Denise...I think it's great that your leaving her to avoid separation anxiety. That was one of the reason that I started training with Lacie. Lacie would try digging herself out of the crate to the point she would bleed. The trainer had me leave for a minute and then return, adding a few min each day. That way she would trust and build confidence in herself that I would be back.
I see that you mentioned something to the effect that Aviannah being annoying to the other dogs. That was my Lacie...she didn't know how to give space or take a hint when other dogs didn't want her to jump, play with them. This is part of socialism them. Hopefully, Aviannah will learn with a growl, being ignored or even a snap from another dog to stop. Unfortunately, my girl never picked up on these cues and to this day, still annoys other dogs which can lead to a fight.
It's a lot to learn but you are doing a great job already. She will be an an
amazing little girl with the time your putting into her!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

maddysmom said:


> Denise...I think it's great that your leaving her to avoid separation anxiety. That was one of the reason that I started training with Lacie. Lacie would try digging herself out of the crate to the point she would bleed. The trainer had me leave for a minute and then return, adding a few min each day. That way she would trust and build confidence in herself that I would be back.
> I see that you mentioned something to the effect that Aviannah being annoying to the other dogs. That was my Lacie...she didn't know how to give space or take a hint when other dogs didn't want her to jump, play with them. This is part of socialism them. Hopefully, Aviannah will learn with a growl, being ignored or even a snap from another dog to stop. Unfortunately, my girl never picked up on these cues and to this day, still annoys other dogs which can lead to a fight.
> It's a lot to learn but you are doing a great job already. She will be an an
> amazing little girl with the time your putting into her!



Thank you so much Joanne, your words boosted my confidence! Going from giant size breeds to the toy size breed has been a world of change and learning for me. So far I have only introduced her to other toy breeds. Have you ever introduced Lacie to a larger size dog? I have family members with medium size to large size that I have been too afraid to let her meet yet outside of her carrier. I have taken her around them more than once and let them sniff each through carrier.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Aviannah's Mom said:


> Thank you so much Joanne, your words boosted my confidence! Going from giant size breeds to the toy size breed has been a world of change and learning for me. So far I have only introduced her to other toy breeds. Have you ever introduced Lacie to a larger size dog? I have family members with medium size to large size that I have been too afraid to let her meet yet outside of her carrier. I have taken her around them more than once and let them sniff each through carrier.


To be honest...I don't let my girls go near larger breeds. Lacie has more substance to her, so a little less of a worry for me but my other two are under 5 lbs, so, no way. Besides the fact, bigger dogs scare me to death. I'm petrified of them, don't trust if they were ever trained considering I was bit several times by a German Shepard when I was little.
Anything under 20 lbs is ok under supervision and pushing it but that's me and I'm super paranoid and overprotective!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

maddysmom said:


> To be honest...I don't let my girls go near larger breeds. Lacie has more substance to her, so a little less of a worry for me but my other two are under 5 lbs, so, no way. Besides the fact, bigger dogs scare me to death. I'm petrified of them, don't trust if they were ever trained considering I was bit several times by a German Shepard when I was little.
> Anything under 20 lbs is ok under supervision and pushing it but that's me and I'm super paranoid and overprotective!



Ugh, I am so sorry you got bit like that! I am used to giant breeds, obviously since I had them, but I am still very cautious with all animals. Avi is 3 lbs right now and I have been very protective of her so all things considered I can understand your reasoning easily. None of the family owned dogs are aggressive however I know an accident could happen merely from their size verses hers during excited play. I am trying to expose her to as much as possible while she is young so maybe I will only let her (with me holding her) around one old girl that is very laid back and good around and with small animals and little kids.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

When Lucky went to obedience class, he was in a class of all small dogs; mostly yorkies. I don't think I would do a class with larger dogs.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Madison was in a group class and one dog was a huge labradoodle. Before the series of classes was over everyone but us had dropped out so we got private lessons. Paxton was in a class of all small dogs. Skyler has a private trainer and she has a problem with meeting new people. We've been training at the local home improvement store to get her more socialized. I think the group of small dogs was probably the best in my experience.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

wkomorow said:


> When Lucky went to obedience class, he was in a class of all small dogs; mostly yorkies. I don't think I would do a class with larger dogs.



I am thinking you are right! If I can not get into a group of small dogs I will just do private! BTW how are you doing? I hope you are feeling much better!





Madison's Mom said:


> Madison was in a group class and one dog was a huge labradoodle. Before the series of classes was over everyone but us had dropped out so we got private lessons. Paxton was in a class of all small dogs. Skyler has a private trainer and she has a problem with meeting new people. We've been training at the local home improvement store to get her more socialized. I think the group of small dogs was probably the best in my experience.



I am going ask the trainer if she would be willing to try getting together a group for small dogs only and if not I will do private and keep socializing her as much as possible on my own. I am trying real hard to give her as many experiences (exposure to knew things, sounds, people, & other animals) as possible without endangering her! It seems to be working so far, we had a bad storm here making a lot of noise including city sirens going off and she did wonderfully during it. No shaking, barking or crying. She ate, played and napped like any other day. She got high praises for being such a good girl!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sweet of you to think about me. I am doing better.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

First of all, how do you stand that much cuteness? Oh my goodness, she is just adorable!
I took Daisy to a puppy socialization class when she was small, and she was the only small dog. All of the big dogs sort of ganged up on her and she was terrified. They were just big goofy puppies trying to play, but she could have been easily hurt. We didn't go back, but were able to find another class where they had the small dogs play together in a gated area away from the large dogs.
Have you seen Dr. Sophia Yin's checklist for puppy socialization? I found it very helpful. Here is the link if you want to check it out:
http://cdn2.hubspot.net/hub/13722/f...dryinpupsocializationlist.pdf?t=1492730344411
She has some articles on her blog too:
https://drsophiayin.com/blog/entry/puppy-socialization-stop-fear-before-it-starts/


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Denise - when Tyler was a pup I took him to a socialization class near me. Every dog was much bigger and out of control. Scared him to death. But then I signed up with a trainer who was well recommended and I told her I didn't want him in a group of big dogs. It took a month or two and she got together a group of smaller dogs. It was perfect. Tyler became socialized and enjoyed it and yeah, he even learned a little. :blush::HistericalSmiley:I remember being told to make sure the trainer is an APDT (assoc of profess dog training) trainer and I did find one who was.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

wkomorow said:


> Sweet of you to think about me. I am doing better.



That is wonderful to hear Walter! 





Kathleen said:


> First of all, how do you stand that much cuteness? Oh my goodness, she is just adorable!
> I took Daisy to a puppy socialization class when she was small, and she was the only small dog. All of the big dogs sort of ganged up on her and she was terrified. They were just big goofy puppies trying to play, but she could have been easily hurt. We didn't go back, but were able to find another class where they had the small dogs play together in a gated area away from the large dogs.
> Have you seen Dr. Sophia Yin's checklist for puppy socialization? I found it very helpful. Here is the link if you want to check it out:
> http://cdn2.hubspot.net/hub/13722/f...dryinpupsocializationlist.pdf?t=1492730344411
> ...



Thanks Kathleen, she is an absolute joy and seems to make everyone she meets happy! All the fluffs here are so cute. I would love to meet them all! Thank you for those links too, I book marked them so I can take time to sit down and read them. I am really hoping to be able to do group for small size only but will do private if not. Just not worth risking her getting hurt on accident. 






Snowbody said:


> Denise - when Tyler was a pup I took him to a socialization class near me. Every dog was much bigger and out of control. Scared him to death. But then I signed up with a trainer who was well recommended and I told her I didn't want him in a group of big dogs. It took a month or two and she got together a group of smaller dogs. It was perfect. Tyler became socialized and enjoyed it and yeah, he even learned a little. :blush::HistericalSmiley:I remember being told to make sure the trainer is an APDT (assoc of profess dog training) trainer and I did find one who was.




 I am so happy Tyler learned a little too! :aktion033: I will have to go look again at the trainers page and see what she has posted about her training "degree". My vet and two friends recommended her for our area and when we met I had so many questions I did not even think to ask about that! I am really hoping she can get a group of small size only class, I will do a couple private lessons and see if I can talk her into trying to get one started!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Honestly, you want to have your tiny puppies around larger puppies for proper socialization so they aren't afraid of big dogs. It's a huge issue for tiny dogs because we parents can be over protective. And understandably so. When I had my store, we did puppy socialization classes as well as basic obedience. If you have a good and educated/certified trainer, they will never allow tiny ones and big ones to interact and actually be in a situation where the tiny one could get hurt. We often let the tiny ones off leash to play while the bigger pups stayed leashed with their parents. And then it was the larger pups turn. It still allowed positive encounters with dogs of various sizes, colors and breeds while keeping them safe. I would not recommend trainers at big box stores like PetSmart, PetSupplies Plus and Petco. Their trainers are not certified and often put all sizes together with too many in one class. A class with one trainer should have no more than 4-5 puppies.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Honestly, you want to have your tiny puppies around larger puppies for proper socialization so they aren't afraid of big dogs. It's a huge issue for tiny dogs because we parents can be over protective. And understandably so. When I had my store, we did puppy socialization classes as well as basic obedience. If you have a good and educated/certified trainer, they will never allow tiny ones and big ones to interact and actually be in a situation where the tiny one could get hurt. We often let the tiny ones off leash to play while the bigger pups stayed leashed with their parents. And then it was the larger pups turn. It still allowed positive encounters with dogs of various sizes, colors and breeds while keeping them safe. I would not recommend trainers at big box stores like PetSmart, PetSupplies Plus and Petco. Their trainers are not certified and often put all sizes together with too many in one class. A class with one trainer should have no more than 4-5 puppies.



Thanks Crystal! The trainer I am using is certified and not associated with any stores. I will ask her how many pups are in each of her classes. I am cautious without doubt but I am also doing everything I can to make her a well rounded pup without harm if at all possible. She has been around a few large dogs just not to play with them.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I am a big believer in taking dogs to classes. I go weekly sometimes multiple times per week with my dogs. I now teach rally classes. My dogs have several titles in Rally and performance events. You should worry about larger dogs in classes, but not to the point of keeping your dog isolated and unsocialized. You should only go to classes where the dogs in class are kept under control, the other owners and the instructors are watchful and you should be watchful as well. Maltese and big dogs do not belong in the types of classes were all dogs run free. If I feel my dogs may be looking too interesting to dogs around us, I am quick to get my dogs to a safe zone, whether that be up in arms, or out of the building all together.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Thank you for sharing Carina! I truly value any advice and opinions I can get. I am definitely socializing her as much possible. I still have much to learn for sure but it is so worth it. This little girl is amazing in my eyes.


----------

